# Bergamont Kiez Team classic line 2010



## grolle (2. Dezember 2010)

Verkaufe mein  Bergamont Kiez Team classic line und Zubehör. Das Rad wurde in diesem  Jahr gekauft (Rechnung vorhanden - NP 1099 EUR), ist optisch und  technisch in  absolut einwandfreiem Zustand und wurde nur ca. 5-6 mal gefahren (das  ist auch der Grund des Verkaufs - zuwenig Zeit für dieses tolle Hobby).  Hier die technischen Daten des Rades:

*Rahmen:* 26" MTB, Alu 6061 Ultra Strong Tubing, Kiez Race Geometrie
*Federgabel:*  Rock Shox Recon SL, 100mm travel, Solo Air
*Dämpfer:*  - 
*Steuersatz:*  Syncros FR1 Cro Moly, 1 1/8", semiintegrierter Steuersatz, tiefe Schalen
*Schaltwerk:*  Sram X.9, medium cage
*Umwerfer:*  - 
*Schalthebel:*  Sram X.9 SL Trigger
*Bremsen/Hebel:*  Avid Elixir R, 185mm Scheiben
*Naben v/h:*  Shimano Deore XT Disc, Centerlock
*Felgen/Laufräder:*  DT Swiss E540
*Speichen:*  CN Edelstahlspeichen, 2.0/1.8/2.0
*Kassette:*  Sram PG-950, 11-28t
*Kette:*  Shimano CN-HG73
*Kurbel:*  Truvativ Holzfeller 1.1, 38Z., e13 Kettenführung
*Innenlager:*  Truvativ Howitzer XR
*Lenker:*  Truvativ Holzfeller
*Vorbau:*  Truvativ AKA
*Sattel:*  SDG I-Fly
*Stütze:*  SDG I-Beam
*Reifen:*  Maxxis Minion DHF, Larsen TT 26 x 2.35"
*Pedale:*  VP VP-559, Flatpedals, austauschbare Pins
*Rahmenhöhen:* 46cm
*Farbe:*  Team Colour
*Gewicht:*  ca. 12,3 kg


Als  Zubehör gibt es einen Helm (O'Neal Slash braun 2010 XL), 2 neue  passende Reifen inklusive Continental Schläuche. Alle Anleitungen der  Komponenten sind ebenfalls vorhanden. Das Rad kann in Coesfeld oder in  Waltrop abgeholt werden. Weitere Fotos finden sich unter folgender  Adresse: http://www.magicdesignssoftware.de/bergamont.zip (96 MB).


----------

